# smoked tri tip just like brisket



## Mattyt7 (Apr 26, 2018)

Let me start with why, on occasion, i smoke tri tip like a brisket instead of just smoking a brisket. I know tri tip is not easily found in most parts, but here in Southern California you can pick it up at just about any grocery store. Brisket is more difficult to find (but getting easier), especially untrimmed. Another reason I’ve sometimes done tri tip like brisket is that I’m generally only cooking for a few people (3-5 usually), so a 10-12 pound (after trimming) brisket is kind of overkill. Though, there is a price difference, by the time you trim the brisket (including the thin parts of the flat and any other scraps that are going to dry up and burn anyway) I think it’s in the same ballpark.
Back to the reason for the thread . . . I wanted to share the method with others and hear from others who may have done something similar.
I start off with an untrimmed tri tip, usually about 3 pounds or so. I like untrimmed because I can leave a bit of the fat cap on just like I do for a brisket, though it’s not entirely necessary for tri tip because of the higher fat content in the meat itself. I then apply an Aaron Franklin style salt and pepper rub (about a 1/2 teaspoon of each per pound). I put the meat on the smoker at 225-250 and cook for 5 hours or so. Then wrap in butcher paper and back to the smoker for about 3 hours. At this point it’s probed tender at an IT of about 190 (brisket I usually take up to 200-203). From there, it’s wrapped in towels and into the cooler for 2-4 hours before slicing.
When done well, brisket can’t be beat. But getting brisket just right every time is difficult. Tri tip on the other hand, in my experience, is very forgiving. 
Let me know what you all think! If the thread shows some interest, I’ll post some pictures next time I do it, possibly as soon as Saturday.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2018)

For me that would be way over done!
I like my Tri-tip, med/rare, so the finish IT would be around 135, not 190.
Then sliced cross grain!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2018)

I only see tri-tip every once in a great moon. Even then they are usually small and very expensive. I wonder why they aren't more readily available across the country. I do chuckies the same way as brisket, but that's my closest comparison and I don't even know how close a comparison it is. I'd be interested in seeing some pic's.

Chris


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 27, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> For me that would be way over done!
> I like my Tri-tip, med/rare, so the finish IT would be around 135, not 190.
> Then sliced cross grain!
> Al



Same here


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 27, 2018)

My TT source sells beautifully trimmed roasts that are labeled angus. I would like to try some untrimmed just to see that fat render. We take ours rev seared to med rare with lump and a chunk of oak. T7, I get the portion control dilemma, but I just don’t have the heart to emulate Aaron Franklin with such a naturally tender, juicy and beefy tasting cut like TT.


----------



## Mattyt7 (Apr 27, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> For me that would be way over done!
> I like my Tri-tip, med/rare, so the finish IT would be around 135, not 190.
> Then sliced cross grain!
> Al


That is definitely the conventional way to do tri tip. And I still cook it that way as well. If you were to cook tri tip to medium well and up it would be very tough, thus it’s generally served medium rare.
But if you take it all the way up to 190 you can acheive the same tenderness and similar flavors you get from brisket.


----------



## Mattyt7 (Apr 27, 2018)

SlickRockStones said:


> My TT source sells beautifully trimmed roasts that are labeled angus. I would like to try some untrimmed just to see that fat render. We take ours rev seared to med rare with lump and a chunk of oak. T7, I get the portion control dilemma, but I just don’t have the heart to emulate Aaron Franklin with such a naturally tender, juicy and beefy tasting cut like TT.


When I do cook TT this way, it’s not so much that I’m looking for a new way to cook it. It’s more about trying to get that pull apart, Smokey tenderness you can get from brisket but in a more manageable size and readily available (for me) cut of meat. The flavor and texture you get from cooking TT this way is significantly different than the conventional medium rare.


----------



## Mattyt7 (Apr 27, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I only see tri-tip every once in a great moon. Even then they are usually small and very expensive. I wonder why they aren't more readily available across the country. I do chuckies the same way as brisket, but that's my closest comparison and I don't even know how close a comparison it is. I'd be interested in seeing some pic's.
> 
> Chris


Around here the untrimmed TT is about $5.99/lb and brisket packers are $2.99-$3.49/lb. But the fat cap in the TT is probably only 10% of total, where the brisket fat cap is more like 30% or more. So the TT will still be more expensive per pound of meat, but for my needs it’s more efficient.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2018)

That is very interesting, I never thought to cook it like a brisket.
Al


----------



## Mattyt7 (Apr 27, 2018)

I think everyone would be surprised by the result. The biggest obstacle for some will be the price difference and availability, both depending on region.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 27, 2018)

This thread has me interested in giving it a try. I've grilled and smoked a lot of TTs, but never like a brisket. I like the out of the box thinking. I can usually get Choice TTs for $2.98/lb or less.  Just might have to try it this weekend.


----------



## Mattyt7 (Apr 27, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> This thread has me interested in giving it a try. I've grilled and smoked a lot of TTs, but never like a brisket. I like the out of the box thinking. I can usually get Choice TTs for $2.98/lb or less.  Just might have to try it this weekend.



That’s a great price! Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Apr 27, 2018)

Honestly when I read this I thought to myself that it would turn out like an old boot. Last year my local store was carrying tri tips, but I haven't seen them in a while. They usually ran about $12. I would be willing to sacrifice that to give this a try.


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 27, 2018)

I am going to try this!  Thanks for the idea.

Mike


----------



## forktender (Apr 29, 2018)

Out here in CA untrimmed T.T. cost less then hamburger meat.
I normally buy 4 to 6 when they go on sale and grind a few then save then rest for the Q.
I'm going to try this for sure, thanks for the idea.


----------



## tadpole (Apr 29, 2018)

My gut instinct was to say 190 is way too high but you may be on to something.  I'll try that next time.


----------



## noboundaries (May 1, 2018)

Should have picked up those Choice grade TTs last week. They were Select grade this week. Still, picked up a couple at $2.98/lb. Schedule is weird so into the freezer, will thaw and smoke like a brisket next week.


----------



## johnmeyer (May 1, 2018)

Here in Central California Costco sells tri-tips, two to a package, for next to nothing. Tri-tip is so much in demand that they sell it in both choice and prime grades.

I've smoked a lot of tri-tip, because it is so easy, and also very tasty. I always do it like Al says, basically treating it like a roast, and cooking it on the rare side (130-135). I use Jeff's Texas rub, and usually add some additional pepper. I smoke it at 230 - 250, depending on my mood. I then cool it and slice it super thin. While it is cooling, I slice a few onions super thin on the mandolin, and saute them in butter until they are dark brown and reduced to about 20% of their original volume. I serve on a roll with sour cream/horseradish/mayonaise spread.

You cannot have too much pepper, horseradish, or grilled onion on a tri-tip sandwich.

I am planning to do some tri-tip the next time I get to Costco (it's a long trip), but this time I'm going to smoke it in my Weber grill and do it on the rotisserie. It is hard to beat the way a rotisserie cooks a "roast." I'll do it with both tri-tips on the spit, with the two tails facing each other, tied together, so the two roast together are uniform width across the entire length of the spit.

I don't think I'd want to cook a tri-tip to "pulling temperature" of 190+ because it is actually a pretty lean cut, once you trim off the fat cap (i.e., not much marbeling). It is a little tough when cooked to 135, but slicing it on the Chef's Choice slicer takes care of that.


----------



## noboundaries (May 7, 2018)

I've been traveling, and have been itching to try this brisket smoked tri tip.

We had a tri tip at a relative's house on Saturday night. It was Select grade and he gas grilled it with indirect heat to an IT of 150F, then browned it in the oven. Trust me, I was itching to ask why he did it that way, but there were more serious family issues going on than how dinner was being prepared. IT was 165F when he took it out of the oven. He called it "medium rare." It was well done and I expected shoe leather, but the meat was almost fork tender!  I just shook my head and asked for seconds.

I've got two tri tips thawing in the fridge. They'll probably be ready to smoke on Wednesday.


----------



## Mattyt7 (May 7, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> I've been traveling, and have been itching to try this brisket smoked tri tip.
> 
> We had a tri tip at a relative's house on Saturday night. It was Select grade and he gas grilled it with indirect heat to an IT of 150F, then browned it in the oven. Trust me, I was itching to ask why he did it that way, but there were more serious family issues going on than how dinner was being prepared. IT was 165F when he took it out of the oven. He called it "medium rare." It was well done and I expected shoe leather, but the meat was almost fork tender!  I just shook my head and asked for seconds.
> 
> I've got two tri tips thawing in the fridge. They'll probably be ready to smoke on Wednesday.



That’s interesting, I would think 165 would be right in the middle of that temperature window where it’s too well done to be tender and juicy, but not done well enough to start breaking down again. . . But if it works, it works!


----------



## noboundaries (May 10, 2018)

Finally getting around to trying this. I have a 3.6 lb, 8 hour dry brined, trimmed TT in the WSM as I type. Butcher paper arrived yesterday. I will take the meat to 190F IT using the OP's process.

Later today, I'm going to put another 3.6 lb, dry brined, trimmed TT in the Kettle. I'm going to try and duplicate my relative's results described in an earlier post.

In the last 35 years, I've grilled and oven roasted probably two TT's a month on average. That's being conservative because I've done ten in a weekend before for parties. I've never grilled, smoked, or oven roasted a TT like I am doing for either above. I'm an old dog learning new tricks. If either fails, I'll have lots of TT to make chili!


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 10, 2018)

I am so in for this one! Looking forward to your results Ray.


----------



## noboundaries (May 10, 2018)

Okay, shoot me because I forgot to take a picture before I wrapped the TT in butcher paper after 5 hours on the WSM at 220-225F chamber temp. What surprised me though, is there is absolutely no need to reverse sear the smoked TT. Man, it was friggin' beautiful! RO Ridge, hickory and cherry wood. I'll try to remember to take a pic when it is done at 190F. IT was 158F when I wrapped it in butcher paper. 

Just now loading the other TT on my grill for a late, late lunch. Used an overfull small chimney of hot new/used KBB then added hickory wood to the top of the hot charcoal. Loaded the TT on the indirect side. Will grill/smoke for 30 minutes, flip, then grill/smoke until IT is 150-155F. Will follow that with a reverse sear for a couple minutes a side; one minute at a time, flip, repeat.

This should be interesting.


----------



## noboundaries (May 10, 2018)

The "smoking a TT like a brisket" is still in process. The meat stalled at 158F. Three hours wrapped in butcher paper is still 20 minutes away, but I've tasted and pic'd the grilled version. I'll post the results of the grilled version in another thread.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ling-a-tri-tip-roast-q-views-included.275371/


----------



## noboundaries (May 10, 2018)

Just took the TT out of the WSM. Smoked for 5 hours, wrapped, then another 3 hrs 55 minutes to get to 190F. Had to crank the chamber temp up for the last hour or so.  It is resting now. We'll see.


----------



## noboundaries (May 10, 2018)

OHHHH.........MYYYY........GODDDD! Smoked Tri Tip to 190F IT is AWESOME! Practically melt in your mouth tender and juicy. More like a flat than a point. I may never buy another brisket. Tri Tip was WAY too easy, and this was a SELECT grade tri tip.

Still in the butcher paper after coming off the smoker. Then rested for almost two hours under a pile of clean, old towels.







Sliced open and tasted.  WOW! Trust me, I had my doubts.  No more. THANKS, MATTY! Whodathunk?


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 10, 2018)

Awesome! I will be doing this as soon as I can get my hands on one.


----------



## Mattyt7 (May 10, 2018)

I appreciate you giving it a shot and glad you like it!


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 11, 2018)

hmmm... ok. I have a tri tip calling my name now. Thanks for the trial. So you pulled at 190* correct? Was it Jello like a brisket gets?


----------



## dcecil (May 11, 2018)

Thanks to both of you for this idea and thread, this looks absolutely amazing.  Talk about a smoke ring.  Me being from California   as you know we have an abundance of tri tip cooked in many different ways.  This is a first for me anyways seeing it done this way.  I’m looking forward to doing this.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> OHHHH.........MYYYY........GODDDD! Smoked Tri Tip to 190F IT is AWESOME! Practically melt in your mouth tender and juicy. More like a flat than a point. I may never buy another brisket. Tri Tip was WAY too easy, and this was a SELECT grade tri tip.
> 
> Still in the butcher paper after coming off the smoker. Then rested for almost two hours under a pile of clean, old towels.
> View attachment 363389
> ...





Mattyt7 said:


> I appreciate you giving it a shot and glad you like it!



OK, you both have me looking for TT at Costco!

Damn I am going to have to start feeding the homeless with all the meat I have going in the smokers!


----------



## noboundaries (May 11, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> hmmm... ok. I have a tri tip calling my name now. Thanks for the trial. *So you pulled at 190* correct?* *Was it Jello like a brisket gets*?


Hey, Erik. Yes, I pulled it off the smoker when the IT was 190F. Was it jiggly like a brisket? No, more like a brick, and it DID NOT probe tender. Shrinkage was similar to a fully cooked brisket, but what zipped through my mind at that point is not printable here at SMF, and it was the reason I didn't grab the camera.  As I was covering the butcher paper wrapped TT in foil to put under my resting towels, I was already thinking of ways I could use the brick in other dishes.

I fought the temptation to cut into it after an hour, then finally gave in about 1 hr and 40 or 50 minutes. The outside of the normal way I grill/smoke/roast TTs often has overdone edges. Cutting against the grain, the even the outside was tender and juicy. There was no TT flavor at all. It tasted like brisket, like the best flat you've ever had in your life, but just a little fattier. Not like a point at all, like something right in between.

My suggestion for those who want to try this: buy two TTs. Put them both on the smoker and smoke them both for 5 hours at 225F. My WSM was coasting at 220-225F. Take one off at that point, rest, and slice. It will still have a bit of the TT texture and flavor, but it will be more tender than the ones taken to 125-135F IT. Wrap the other one in butcher paper and smoke it to an IT of 190F. I think if you went any further it would start to crumble. Rest it, then slice. Shock would best describe the look on my face when I cut into the 190F TT and tasted it.

When I trimmed the TT's I trimmed them like a brisket, leaving about 1/4" of fat on the meat. Then I put the fat toward the heat. The rest is easy.


----------



## noboundaries (May 11, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Thanks to both of you for this idea and thread, this looks absolutely amazing.  Talk about a smoke ring.  Me being from California   as you know we have an abundance of tri tip cooked in many different ways.  This is a first for me anyways seeing it done this way.  I’m looking forward to doing this.


Cecil, I was introduced to TT back in 1985 in Los Angeles by a Navy buddy from Santa Maria, the self-proclaimed home of Tri Tip BBQ. He built a Santa Maria BBQ in his backyard out of cinderblocks and taught me the Santa Maria method, which I've played with over the decades. I never even imagined what tri tip smoked/grilled/or roasted to this level could taste like. All that changed due to Matty!


----------



## dcecil (May 11, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Cecil, I was introduced to TT back in 1985 in Los Angeles by a Navy buddy from Santa Maria, the self-proclaimed home of Tri Tip BBQ. He built a Santa Maria BBQ in his backyard out of cinderblocks and taught me the Santa Maria method, which I've played with over the decades. I never even imagined what tri tip smoked/grilled/or roasted to this level could taste like. All that changed due to Matty!


 That’s very exciting, I’m doing one tomorrow.


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2018)

Just picked up four more 3.5 to 4.5 lb Select grade TTs for $2.98/lb and stuck them in the freezer. Usually I trim off about 6 to 8 oz of fat. I may not trim these at all. I am itching to do this again.


----------



## dcecil (May 27, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Just picked up four more 3.5 to 4.5 lb Select grade TTs for $2.98/lb and stuck them in the freezer. Usually I trim off about 6 to 8 oz of fat. I may not trim these at all. I am itching to do this again.


I would love to get my hands on Tri tips that size.  I’m lucky to see a TT over 2.5.  Odd since I’m only two and half hours south of you


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2018)

I shop at Winco. I don't think they have locations in your neck of the woods. The Winco where I shop puts all their biggest cuts on sale in a meat cooler near the entry door. Ive noticed that for tri tips, pork butts, and prime rib roasts. The tri tip cuts back in the meat department are all 2.5 to 2.8 lbs.


----------



## mrad (May 31, 2018)

I ended up doing this last night by accident. I had a 2.1lb tri tip. First time cooking one.  My buddy said they usually take about 2 hours to get to 105 and he then reverse sears them until 125. I checked mine at two hours and temps varied from 125-140. decided to run it up to 190. wrapped in butcher paper around 160. I figured I had nothing to lose as it would probably be dry if temp continued to rise after letting it rest. Turned out fantastic. 
I will have to try one cooked to 130 and compare, but can't imagine it will taste better. 

Wish I would have snapped a couple photo's


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 31, 2018)

This thread has been killing me to watch. Now Jeff's newsletter features doing a tri-tip. I cant take it any longer!
And I just did a regular (130' IT) smoke last Friday while camping that was one of the best ones I have ever had. But I think there will be another tri-tip in my smoker this weekend doing the high temp method. <sigh!>


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 31, 2018)

I have already got three tri tips in my freezer of various sizes. They are all trimmed though. Not sure if this will work out as well with the trimmed ones but I have to give it a try. If it really does taste a lot like brisket then I'm golden :)

George


----------



## dcecil (May 31, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I have already got three tri tips in my freezer of various sizes. They are all trimmed though. Not sure if this will work out as well with the trimmed ones but I have to give it a try. If it really does taste a lot like brisket then I'm golden :)
> 
> George


George, it’s worth it.  Being a fellow Californian and Tri Tip one of our go to’s I was a skeptic.  I did one and it turned out awesome.  Does not taste like a TT at all but very good.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 31, 2018)

So just to clarify, this is a question for all of you who have tried this method. Is the tri tip probe tender at 190 or above? Or are we just basing everything on magic numbers for the IT and praying that it will be right even though it's not probe tender? I am going to try this but want to know what to expect. Thanks guys.

George


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 31, 2018)

dcecil said:


> George, it’s worth it.  Being a fellow Californian and Tri Tip one of our go to’s I was a skeptic.  I did one and it turned out awesome.  Does not taste like a TT at all but very good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No question that looks delicious and if it is anything close to brisket I'm already sold. I love brisket, IMHO it's the king of BBQ. But, if I can get tri tip to taste like brisket then this is a no brainer for me. 

George


----------



## dcecil (May 31, 2018)

mrad said:


> I ended up doing this last night by accident. I had a 2.1lb tri tip. First time cooking one.  My buddy said they usually take about 2 hours to get to 105 and he then reverse sears them until 125. I checked mine at two hours and temps varied from 125-140. decided to run it up to 190. wrapped in butcher paper around 160. I figured I had nothing to lose as it would probably be dry if temp continued to rise after letting it rest. Turned out fantastic.
> I will have to try one cooked to 130 and compare, but can't imagine it will taste better.
> 
> Wish I would have snapped a couple photo's


Its an entirely different taste.  You will love a nice medium rare Tri Tip.    Totally worth doing it.


----------



## Mattyt7 (May 31, 2018)

I love that this thread is taking off a little bit and gaining some momentum! I haven’t had a chance to do one since I started this thread, but once I do I’ll be sure to post lots of pictures. 



RiversideSm0ker said:


> So just to clarify, this is a question for all of you who have tried this method. Is the tri tip probe tender at 190 or above? Or are we just basing everything on magic numbers for the IT and praying that it will be right even though it's not probe tender? I am going to try this but want to know what to expect. Thanks guys.
> 
> George



George,
I’ve done it a handful of times and it has always probed tender by 190 IT. If it doesn’t for you, I would say keep going, but I’ve never had to and the results have been really consistent. TT doesn’t seem to be as fickle as brisket is. . .


----------



## noboundaries (May 31, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> So just to clarify, this is a question for all of you who have tried this method. *Is the tri tip probe tender at 190 or above?* Or are we just basing everything on magic numbers for the IT and praying that it will be right even though it's not probe tender? I am going to try this but want to know what to expect. Thanks guys.
> 
> George



Mattyt7 has a heck of a lot more experience with this 190F than I do, but mine did not probe tender at 190F. I know what butter-like "probe tender" feels like for briskets, butts, and ribs. The Select grade tri tip I did gave a lot of pushback, and felt like a brick in my hands. Taking it off at 190F went against all my instincts, and after a rest just under two hours, was unbelievably tender and delicious. Stick to the 190F, doubt everything you're doing, and enjoy the results.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 31, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Mattyt7 has a heck of a lot more experience with this 190F than I do, but mine did not probe tender at 190F. I know what butter-like "probe tender" feels like for briskets, butts, and ribs. The Select grade tri tip I did gave a lot of pushback, and felt like a brick in my hands. Taking it off at 190F went against all my instincts, and after a rest just under two hours, was unbelievably tender and delicious. Stick to the 190F, doubt everything you're doing, and enjoy the results.



I plan on it. More than one person has already told me the same thing. Man, I am so pumped to try this. I even have the butcher paper ready to go from my brisket earlier in the year. I love trying something new. Even if it's not really new. 

George


----------



## mrad (May 31, 2018)

Cold smoked for about 45 minutes







about three hours in. 158 IT





going to foil until 190 in hopes of catching drippings for gravy.








The one I cooked yesterday was not probe tender either at 190. Parts were at 193 while others were 188. I pulled it not expecting good results. 

Turned out fantastic


----------



## noboundaries (May 31, 2018)

mrad said:


> The one I cooked yesterday was not probe tender either at 190. Parts were at 193 while others were 188. I pulled it not expecting good results.
> 
> Turned out fantastic



I don't understand how it is happening, but man oh man, does it work!


----------



## mrad (May 31, 2018)

Off to deliver


----------



## Mattyt7 (May 31, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Mattyt7 has a heck of a lot more experience with this 190F than I do, but mine did not probe tender at 190F. I know what butter-like "probe tender" feels like for briskets, butts, and ribs. The Select grade tri tip I did gave a lot of pushback, and felt like a brick in my hands. Taking it off at 190F went against all my instincts, and after a rest just under two hours, was unbelievably tender and delicious. Stick to the 190F, doubt everything you're doing, and enjoy the results.



The ones I get are choice, so that may be part of it.


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 1, 2018)

That looks awesome mrad!

Mike


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 12, 2018)

Got two more on the smoker right now. Just couldn't wait until this weekend.

Edit: got busy and wasn't watching the smoker. Chamber slowly climbed to 275F after I wrapped them. When I checked the meat 2.5 hours after wrapping, IT was 195F on one, 198F on the other. Resting now. Should be absolutely fine. Actually felt softer than I remember the one I did last time to 190F.  We'll see!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 12, 2018)

Sadly my results were not good. I didn't use foil for the wrap. It took about three hours or so to hit 160. I wrapped it in butcher paper and then let it ride. It took hours to get to 160. Never did get to eat it that day because it finished after 10:00. I rested it for an hour and then did a quick test slice. The ring was intense and the bark was perfect like a brisket but it was dry. No joy in Castle Nauenburg. I did not inject it with anything but I did spritz it with water as it cooked until the wrap of course. I may try this one more time and do a foil wrap in a pan like mrad shows earlier in this thread. I so wanted this to be awesome. 

George


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 12, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Got two more on the smoker right now. Just couldn't wait until this weekend.
> 
> Edit: got busy and wasn't watching the smoker. Chamber slowly climbed to 275F after I wrapped them. When I checked the meat 2.5 hours after wrapping, IT was 195F on one, 198F on the other. Resting now. Should be absolutely fine. Actually felt softer than I remember the one I did last time to 190F.  We'll see!


Can't wait for the results!

Mike


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 12, 2018)

190F IT is definitely the magic number. The two I smoked to 195F and 198F IT could be cut with a fork, but were on the verge of crumbling when sliced. A tad overcooked in my world, but my wife went NUTS! She loved it! Figures. Now I'll have to do one for her to at least 195F and one for me to 190F.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 12, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> 190F IT is definitely the magic number. The two I smoked to 195F and 198F IT could be cut with a fork, but were on the verge of crumbling when sliced. A tad overcooked in my world, but my wife went NUTS! She loved it! Figures. Now I'll have to do one for her to at least 195F and one for me to 190F.
> 
> View attachment 367223
> 
> ...


Just curious if you wrapped yours in foil or butcher paper. Or even if you didn’t wrap at all?

George


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 12, 2018)

Butcher paper.

Dry brined overnight in MSS. Smoked for 5 hours at 225F. Then wrapped in single layer butcher paper for the finish. Let chamber cruise up to 250F. Started working around the house. Chamber cruised up to 275F and they were at 195 and 198F IT 2.5 hours after wrapping.


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 18, 2018)

I finally did my TT smoked like brisket!  I dusted it with Tatonka and a little salt.  Smoked between 225 and 250 until it hit 190 IT.  It took 5 hrs.  Wrapped in foil and towels and rested for 2 hrs.





Sliced it up!  The slices were pull apart tender, juicy and had a great beefy smokey flavor.  It doesn't taste like brisket or med rare tri tip....but it is delicious!  





Loved it!  Thanks for looking!

Mike


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 19, 2018)

Alright folks... My question, is does it come out BETTER than doing regular like medium rare? I'm having a hard time trying it this way since my status quo is so good- especially rotisseried! The pictures and testimony sure look good, and I am hearing "fantastic" "loved it" "delicious", but I'm not hearing "better".


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 19, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Alright folks... My question, is does it come out BETTER than doing regular like medium rare? I'm having a hard time trying it this way since my status quo is so good- especially rotisseried! The pictures and testimony sure look good, and I am hearing "fantastic" "loved it" "delicious", but I'm not hearing "better".


For me, it was not better. My results were not that fantastic. I took it to 190 and it took almost 9 hours to get there. My tri tip was only about 2.5 pounds. I rubbed it and then took to 160, wrapped in butcher paper until 190. I pulled it and let it rest about an hour. I have to say it was a bit dry like I had feared it might end up. I used a trimmed tri tip, since that is what I have in my freezer. It appeared to be fairly marbled so I thought it was a pretty typical example. The heat did not get away on me during the cook. I even cooked in the 250 range. I was surprised that it took so long to finish based on what others have stated about the process taking 6 or 7 hours. I will admit that the flavor was very good. I thought that it was much more intense as far as beef flavor was concerned. IF mine had turned out juicy then I would say to you that it was better than my normal medium rare version. The flavor was that good, but with it turning out a bit dry and pretty much requiring me to use BBQ sauce I can't say that it was better. I'd like to get my hands on an untrimmed one but my local market had switched to selling only the trimmed version. I may take a little road trip soon to try and find an untrimmed tri tip that isn't $12 pound. I'm going to take a page out of Ray's book and check WinCo. That may not happen for a week or so though. I've got too many other smokes planned already. I do want to give this another try though to be fair to the process. 

George


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 19, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Alright folks... My question, is does it come out BETTER than doing regular like medium rare? I'm having a hard time trying it this way since my status quo is so good- especially rotisseried! The pictures and testimony sure look good, and I am hearing "fantastic" "loved it" "delicious", but I'm not hearing "better".


BEV,
My favorite is med rare TT, but I am the only one in my family that enjoys it.  I loved this TT, and was able to serve it to the other in the family that also loved it!  I like the flavor of the TT more than brisket, less smokey, more beefy.  I think I'll enjoy this TT as leftovers, I don't care for reheated med rare TT, it is no longer med rare.  I'll find out tonight!  :)

Mike


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 19, 2018)

My wife and I are total converts.


----------



## Mattyt7 (Jun 25, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Alright folks... My question, is does it come out BETTER than doing regular like medium rare? I'm having a hard time trying it this way since my status quo is so good- especially rotisseried! The pictures and testimony sure look good, and I am hearing "fantastic" "loved it" "delicious", but I'm not hearing "better".



I would say different rather than better. It’s a different texture and different flavor than cooking TT to med rare. I still like to cook TT the traditional way as well as this way.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 26, 2018)

Took an extended weekend trip to the southern Oregon coast with the Mrs. and fishing on the Rogue River. We stayed in an RV park and threw a TT on  the Mini with Mesquite lump and Kiawe chunks. I cooked it brisket style. The whole campground was coming around to check out my smoker and the smell!!!
Here is a plated shot:







EDIT: I absolutely LOVED the more smoky flavor I got with the longer smoke doing it this way, but I prefer the texture and mouth-feel of the normal way better. Juiciness was on par. So the verdict is... it was kind of a wash for me.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 26, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> For me, it was not better. My results were not that fantastic. I took it to 190 and it took almost 9 hours to get there. My tri tip was only about 2.5 pounds. I rubbed it and then took to 160, wrapped in butcher paper until 190. I pulled it and let it rest about an hour. I have to say it was a bit dry like I had feared it might end up. I used a trimmed tri tip, since that is what I have in my freezer. It appeared to be fairly marbled so I thought it was a pretty typical example. The heat did not get away on me during the cook. I even cooked in the 250 range. I was surprised that it took so long to finish based on what others have stated about the process taking 6 or 7 hours. I will admit that the flavor was very good. I thought that it was much more intense as far as beef flavor was concerned. IF mine had turned out juicy then I would say to you that it was better than my normal medium rare version. The flavor was that good, but with it turning out a bit dry and pretty much requiring me to use BBQ sauce I can't say that it was better. I'd like to get my hands on an untrimmed one but my local market had switched to selling only the trimmed version. I may take a little road trip soon to try and find an untrimmed tri tip that isn't $12 pound. I'm going to take a page out of Ray's book and check WinCo. That may not happen for a week or so though. I've got too many other smokes planned already. I do want to give this another try though to be fair to the process.
> 
> George


Riverside, are you sure your thermometers are good?  That seems like a really long time for that size of meat especially at 250 range.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 26, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> Riverside, are you sure your thermometers are good?  That seems like a really long time for that size of meat especially at 250 range.


Yeah my thermometers are spot on with a boil or freeze test. I felt the same about the time that it took. I have no explanation. It ran up to the 140 in about an hour and a half or so then just crawled like the worst meat stall you have ever witnessed. I was really looking forward to this coming out like everybody has stated previously. When I run them up to 133 IT it usually takes about an hour or so. Usually not much more than that unless it's really cold out. 

George


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 26, 2018)

I thought cooking a TT to that temp was crazy but after reading this thread I want to try it too.  I wonder if your thermometer temporarily froze b/c everything you mention about getting to 140 quick, the temp of your smoker and the time it took and especially the results point towards the thermometer. 

I guess you could try it again to see if the same thing happens.  The stall is frustrating enough on it's own, you definitely don't need to deal with a super stall like that...ugh.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 26, 2018)

If I do try it again I think that I will forgo the butcher paper wrap and go with a foil wrap in a pan. I'll use a bit of beef broth just like the apple juice in my rib foil wrappings. Then I can see how different it turns out. I do have a higher end thermometer now. We shall just have to wait and see. I would also cook a second tri tip at the same time and do it the normal way to 135 so that I am not waiting til 10:00pm to eat lol. 

George


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 26, 2018)

I have never used butcher paper but I've read and I think even Jeff says that foil doesn't breath so you end up kind of steaming it instead of cooking it with the breathable butcher paper.  I don't know, I may have that wrong too. 

That's the only thing that I hate about my stick smoker is that I can't fire it up the night before.  I've just about given up on brisket b/c I don't want to get up at 3am and then maybe eat by 9pm besides I can't handle all that beer time during the smoke LOL


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 26, 2018)

I did use the butcher paper on my first brisket and it does a great job of preserving the bark if you like a more natural crispy type bark. It did exactly that with the tri tip as well. I'm not at all saying that butcher paper is a bad way to go but I would like to try a different method and see if it gives me the same results. If not, and the foil wrapped is exactly the way I would have wanted the meat to turn out then I would consider trying again with the butcher paper to see if there is anything else that I might try to ensure that the bark is good but the meat also stays moist and succulent. Because the flavor is there when you take it to 190. The flavor was great. It had just lost that moisture content that made it less than juicy. BBQ sauce covered it up but I don't want to have to use BBQ sauce. That should never be a requirement for your cue. 

George


----------



## wbf610 (Jun 26, 2018)

If I ever find a TT around me, I’m going to try it this way.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Jul 7, 2018)

Very interesting conversation.  I use to grill on propane for the concenience then have had good charcoal grills, and did my smoking of salmon and even some chicken on Big Chief smokers.  Buddy turned me on to the Traeger.  I know, I know, it’s cheating but great when working full time to come home and whip out some good food for the family..... but anyhow.  I never knew until recent years how rare Tri Tip was for all you Mid-West, Southern and maybe even East Coast Folks.  Born and raised in “Nor-Cal” and “Real Nor-Cal” not “Bay Area, or City whatsoever.  “Country” as it gets around here.  And I have been eatinf this cut since I was a kid!  Its like the gourmet stuff around here, or so I though, until I got into doing Brisket, Boston Butt etc..  Anyhow.  I always marinated my tri tips and cooked to med-rare.  Then ai got into “Santa Maria style”  just rubbed in “Pappys” and cooked to Med-rare minus a marinade.  Anyhow in the Traeger cook book it opened my eyes a bit.  Basically cook your favorite rub, hit it heavy...  smoke it for about 4 hours, then at that point transfer to foil with 1/2 cup of watwr and put back on with temp cranked up to 350 for 45 minutes.  I also usually spritz with apple juice during the smoke process every hour “at least” when it looks to be kind of dry.  I can attest it is way better this way than just cooking it quick to 130 degrees.  Instead of spritzing with apple juice every hour and doing a 1/2 cup of water in foil at the end.  I am hanging it up a hit and spritzing with some good Cali beer “805” and going to use 1/2 cup of it for the finish process instead of water.  I figure the sugar and sweet from the beer will go good with the heat of the rub. I can take pics and let you all know how it goes if interested.  Anyhow glad to have just joined the forum “via a Google search” and likes the input I was hearing here.  In my experience a good rubbed or marinaded Tri Tip cooked to med-rare is awesome.  But doing it similar to a Brisket is much better and different than we usually get out West.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Jul 7, 2018)

By the way, first sorry for the typos, on my phone.  And second, I just checked internal temp on the Tri Tip at 3 hours smoking between 180-200 and its 140 internal.  ;)


----------



## CaliSmoke (Jul 7, 2018)

Still smoking another 30 mins before wrapping in foil pain with 1/2 cup of 805 beer and hitting it at 350 degrees for 45 mins!


----------



## CaliSmoke (Jul 7, 2018)

CaliSmoke said:


> Still smoking another 30 mins before wrapping in foil pain with 1/2 cup of 805 beer and hitting it at 350 degrees for 45 mins!


 And the finshed deal that the wife, and the 8 and 9 year old helped me gobble up!!  Tender and juicy as hell.


----------

